# EATS, what does 1099-K and 1099-Misc includes?



## g8liv (Jan 3, 2020)

I only do UberEats. This is my assumption regarding 1099s:

_1099-K total amount equals:_

Total amount of the order (includes food, uber service fees, delivery fee). This is the what the customer pays out of his credit card. * Does this includes the food itself? If so, it will make it much easier to hit the $20k threshold.*

_1099-Misc total amount equals:_

Referral bonus
Quests
Surges (e.g. 1.5x on certain areas some times) *Is this part of1099-Misc?*

Thanks!


----------



## g8liv (Jan 3, 2020)

Bump-o:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

g8liv said:


> I only do UberEats. This is my assumption regarding 1099s:
> 
> _1099-K total amount equals:_
> 
> ...


I knew I didnt want to deliver UE. You are going to have to ask Uber this question.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

g8liv said:


> I only do UberEats. This is my assumption regarding 1099s:
> 
> _1099-K total amount equals:_
> 
> ...


No. The 1099's have *nothing* to do with how much the food cost for the people you delivered to. What you were paid and how many miles you drove are really all that matters, tax-wise.

Access your tax summary for last year from the Uber dashboard. If you just did Eats, I doubt you'll be getting either 1099.


----------

